# Best Bang for the Buck 9mm



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking to get a 9 for home/carry... Want something dependable that won't break the bank...I really like the wifes' M&P 9c,but I wouldn't mind something different...I've rented whatever they've had at the range,but their choices are somewhat limited...I've shot the M&p's, XD's and a Glock...What else is out there that's worth a good look at? Shooting my 45 is getting to be a bit expensive...


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

J D said:


> Looking to get a 9 for home/carry... Want something dependable that won't break the bank...I really like the wifes' M&P 9c,but I wouldn't mind something different...I've rented whatever they've had at the range,but their choices are somewhat limited...I've shot the M&p's, XD's and a Glock...What else is out there that's worth a good look at? Shooting my 45 is getting to be a bit expensive...


I am in the same boat as you and I've been looking at the following models:
FN Herstal FNP9
Ruger SR9
Springfield XD9
Beretta PX4 Storm 
CZ 75 P-01

All of these are good guns and reasonably priced, as handguns go nowadays. The FNP9 and SR9 can be found for $435.00 and $400.00, respectively, whereas the others are more pricey. I left out the Sigs because they run $800 plus.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Depends. What your definition of "break the bank"? $500 and under? $1000 and under?


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

> Depends. What your definition of "break the bank"? $500 and under? $1000 and under?


Yes,I'd like to stay around $500 and under...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The SIGPRO SP2022 is in that price range.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> The SIGPRO SP2022 is in that price range.


Gotta love a Sig! :smt023

I'd vote that or the XD, M&P, or Glock.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Glock 26 and I like it a lot. Super easy to carry and I picked mine up new for $470 before taxes. I have never shot the S&W MP but I have heard good things. I personally really like the Springfield XDs also. An XD compact in 9mm might be the ticket. However I would check out the specs on each gun (weight,length,width,height) and compare. I made a nice little spreadsheet when I was trying to find a nice compact 9. It really helped to see everything right in front of my face. As far as dimensions go the Glock 26 is going to be the most compact in the height and width but only barely against the S&W MP. The XD is the shortest in barrel length (barely) but tallest in height. When carrying I find the height of the gun to be important because that helps to determine how much of the handle you are going to have to try to conceal and the handle is usually the part of the gun that prints most while carrying. Just a though.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Steyr MA1. 

Under $350 that last time I looked at the CDNN catalog. They also had the S&W 910 for $379.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

You can buy M&P's for $500 or a Sigma for $325. I would go wih the M&P 9.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Great. Now I have to add the Sig Pro 2022 to my list. I did not know about this one until now. Thanks, though.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

not trying to make your search any harder, but ive heard good things about the stoeger cougar, and its one of the top ones on my list of possible choices when i can finally get a handgun. i dont have any experience with them but have heard from several people they are great deals. 

good luck with your search! let us know what you end up getting and how it handles!:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

CPO Sig Sauer's runaround 500.00-550.00 For the money it's one of the best deals you will ever get. I have two that IO purposely abused just to see when they would hang up. I broke down and cleaned them after a few hundred rounds through each in the span of a week.

If you can find one check it out. The feel is great and they will stand up to the phrase "To hell and back reliability".

Link to Sig Sauer pistol info and pics


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Many thanks to all for your advice and suggestions...I will definitely look into all of these...I'll surely let you know the way this turns out...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The FNP's are pretty nice too. I'm not big on Tupperware weapons but they shoot really nice. I have the Browning version of tyhe FNP and really like it. can't figure why the Browning's are selling a good but higher than the FNP being it's the same gun but there is a pretty wide gap between the prices of the two.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the Sig 2022 in 9mm. I love it. First shot out of the box was deadcenter bullseye. That was a confidence builder. I do not use it for carry though. Winter carry is Walther PPS .40 and summertime is the Kahr PM9. Neither of those are in your price range but both have been great for me. Good luck in the search. Sometimes the search is as much fun as the find!


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Have you checked into a Bersa Ultra Compact 9? The UC-9/40/45 pistols are one of the best kept secrets around and sell for $350-$400. Actually, you won't regret it if you look at any of the Bersa pistols! Unlike the Bersa 380's that are essentially PPK clones, the UC's are mods of the Walther P-88 which is a VERY well regarded pistol. :smt023


----------



## coach (May 2, 2009)

I'm in a very similar situation and have locked in on the Beretta PX4 9mm. Haven't read anything bad about it yet! 

Haven't heard anything bad about the SIG either but didn't know until I read this that you could touch one for around $500.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

coach said:


> Haven't heard anything bad about the SIG either but didn't know until I read this that you could touch one for around $500.


Keep in mind those are CPO (Certified Pre-Owned) Sigs, not new. Unless you're talking about the Sig Pro 2022 which Bud's has, in stock, for $478. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/14902


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

You can get a Sig P6 for under $400, or like DJ said a CPO, I have a P226R CPO I got from Buds for $535, but really you should try out a few and find what works for you, also don't overlook the Beretta M9 (92fs) I had one and should have never sold it


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I love my PT92!! 

I've also heard good things about the Beretta variant. :smt083


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

I know I'll get a lot of flack for this, but go shoot the Taurus 24/7 OSS. Its a very nice, very well built pistol. One day on the range will change your mind about it. Taurus isn't the cheap POS's that they used to be. 
Go to http://www.gunsandammomag.com and search for "Taurus Trials" and read what the author put his Taurus through without one failure.
I love mine! Shoots sweet!


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Glock or Springfield....the end


----------



## G.I.Joe (Apr 20, 2009)

StatesRights said:


> I know I'll get a lot of flack for this, but go shoot the Taurus 24/7 OSS. Its a very nice, very well built pistol. One day on the range will change your mind about it. Taurus isn't the cheap POS's that they used to be.
> Go to http://www.gunsandammomag.com and search for "Taurus Trials" and read what the author put his Taurus through without one failure.
> I love mine! Shoots sweet!


+1 Nice pistol for the price, I have put 500 rounds through mine no problems yet.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the Ruger SR-9......I bet you would too.

Accurate
Reliable every time you pull the trigger
Easy to breakdown and clean

The Pistol shooters hat trick

RCG


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Check out the Stoeger (Beretta) Cougar. You can find them in most places for under $400.00. IMO the very best bargain around.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Glock G17 only my humble opinion !


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Shot a Taurus lately? I know there are haters out there that say they're junk, but Taurus has really turned things around. Pick one up, handle it, inspect it, and judge the quality against any of the other brands. Then see if you can find someone to let you shoot one. I have a 24/7 OSS in black, and it shoots sweet. I know this ain't much of a accuracy test, but I just took my CHL here in Texas and put all 50 rounds in a 4 inch circle. Tore the middle out of it! My CHL instructor had to stop and check out what I was shooting. Couldn't believe it was a Taurus. No, I'm not a marksman.... its just a sweet shooting gun.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

StatesRights said:


> Shot a Taurus lately? I know there are haters out there that say they're junk, but Taurus has really turned things around. Pick one up, handle it, inspect it, and judge the quality against any of the other brands. Then see if you can find someone to let you shoot one. I have a 24/7 OSS in black, and it shoots sweet. I know this ain't much of a accuracy test, but I just took my CHL here in Texas and put all 50 rounds in a 4 inch circle. Tore the middle out of it! My CHL instructor had to stop and check out what I was shooting. Couldn't believe it was a Taurus. No, I'm not a marksman.... its just a sweet shooting gun.


I have not shot a Taurus, but I handled the Taurus 24/7 Pro in a gun shop the other day. It felt pretty good in my hand, but no where near as comfortable as the Walther P99. When I get a chance, I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

lostsoul said:


> Glock G17 only my humble opinion !


I shot a Glock 17 and found the grip much too blocky for my hand. Ditto for the Glock 21 & 30, .45 ACP, which also had a hell of alot of recoil. That's why I don't think I can buy a Glock. I know they are great and reliable guns, but not for my hand. I wish Glock would come out with something different, like a different grip or redesigned model that still retains all the other internal qualities that make a Glock a Glock. I'd buy one in a heartbeat. Thanks anyway.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

the Taurus is OK, everyone I have ever owned had allot of machine marks on it, the 1911 had different depth cocking serrations, and for another $100-200 you can get a really high quality gun like the Beretta or a CPO Sig, just my opinion


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

another rec. for the bersa uc 9mm... newest version (mine) holds 13 rounds and isn't that much bigger than a G26.. cost me $350 and change, a very reliable and straight shooting gun with intuitive controls that are easy to operate..


----------



## steelontarget (Apr 28, 2009)

*9mm*

All good options I think.
Have you considered the EAA witness poly? It is under $500 and beautifully made. I just read a review and the author said it was the most accurate out of the box handgun he has shot. I hate to quote magazines but the ones I have seen have been top quality.
I also have an FNP 45 and my girl has the 40. I have not shot the 9 but it is the same as the 40 aside from caliber and her 40 is a great gun.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

J D said:


> Looking to get a 9 for home/carry... Want something dependable that won't break the bank...I really like the wifes' M&P 9c,but I wouldn't mind something different...I've rented whatever they've had at the range,but their choices are somewhat limited...I've shot the M&p's, XD's and a Glock...What else is out there that's worth a good look at? Shooting my 45 is getting to be a bit expensive...


Buy another 9c! Then mark yours as YOURS!

That way, in a pinch you'll both be prefectly proficient with either gun. And there is no better defensive gun made.

Period, for any money.

JW


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

a vote for the Bersa Thunder Ultra Compact 9mm... I"m up to a thousand rounds now, and it just shoots straighter and straighter, controls are big and comfy and ambidextrous, 13 rd mags are big for a small gun, and it's built like a tank and easy to take down for cleaning. I know it's early, but for $300 and change this is a helluva 9mm.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BigDaveP said:


> cost me $350 and change





BigDaveP said:


> but for $300 and change this is a helluva 9mm


So, which one was it? :smt017

Popcornsmilie


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt082:watching::smt073


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

BigDaveP said:


> a vote for the Bersa Thunder Ultra Compact 9mm... I"m up to a thousand rounds now, and it just shoots straighter and straighter, controls are big and comfy and ambidextrous, 13 rd mags are big for a small gun, and it's built like a tank and easy to take down for cleaning. I know it's early, but for $300 and change this is a helluva 9mm.


How is the recoil on the Bersa 9mm? You said that the controls are comfortable, but how about the grip? Thanks.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

I don't own a Bersa (yet) but my son has one, and for the money (his was around $360.00) it's a helluva gun in my opinion. He and I go to the range together most of the time and trade back and forth. I carry a Springfield XD Tactical in 9mm, and from my feel anyway, the Bersa's recoil is lighter than my XD, the grip is set much like the XD, it's a good comfortable shooting pistol, and the accuracy is right up there with most any popular 9mm out there. It might be a little heavier than my XD, as it's got a lot more metal than the polymer pistols do, but I like them very much. If only they made a 10mm version....


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

what frame is his bersa?


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*He's Got The Thunder...*



maddmatt02 said:


> what frame is his bersa?


A Thunder compact, I think it holds 13 in the magazine if I remember right. Sweet little shooter in my opinion. I have also shot the Taurus Millenium in 9mm, it's a pretty nice pistol as well.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

B Brazier said:


> the Taurus is OK, everyone I have ever owned had allot of machine marks on it, the 1911 had different depth cocking serrations, and for another $100-200 you can get a really high quality gun like the Beretta or a CPO Sig, just my opinion


B, how long ago was that? They've really turned things around and improved quality dramatically. I've owned Smith's, Colt's, Bersa's, Taurus's, Ruger's, and Beretta's. I've shot Glock's, Desert Eagle's, and Para's. 
Now I won't sit here and type that the Taurus was the best gun I've owned, (the Smith & Wesson 4006 in stainless was my favorite), but it is a good gun and its well-made. Its finish is flawless with no tool marks whatsoever.
I'm not here to preach to the world about Taurus, just want people to know that they're not the same company that they used to be.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

+1 for a Sig CPO

My old P226 CPO with the finish rubs and scratches pre-installed shoots well better than I do and I consider it completely dependable and absolutely reliable. The CPO's I believe are a dang good pistol for the cash. I'd have a pre-owned or CPO Sig metal-frame (229, 226, 220, 239, etc) over a bunch of New-In-Box guns any day of the week. My only beef with it is that I would have liked to have the newer version feed-ramp, but no big deal.. Eh, I'll get one if I ever get enough rounds through it to warrant a new barrel, which I doubt will happen any time soon for sure.

Next choice in a striker-fired poly would naturally be an XD9.. I have a 45C I'm getting used to but appears to be a solid typical XD.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

StatesRights- the Taurus 1911 I had was perchased in Jan 09, the only Taurus I will even consider anymore would be a revolver.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Steyr M9A1 for $340...? Aftermarket isn't very popular for this gun. Next I'd go G19 for sub-$500.


----------



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

Take a good look at the new EAA EZ9, all metal construction, ambidextrous decocker, magazine and slide release. accurate, reliable, well made and SIG 226 like ergonomics at 60% the cost of the SIG. Not as light as a poly framed gun but at 33 oz for a full size high capacity 9mm it is far from heavy. I am continually surprised so few people seem to know of them. I am a delighted owner of the 9mm version the EZ9. They are available new at prices from $330 to a full MSRP of $560 so look around.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I just picked up a Baby Eagle (Jericho 941) 9mm for under $400 used (pretty much new), it is very fun to shoot, and fits the hand good


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

You done good... That Jericho is supposedly about as good a CZ action pistol as you can get.


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

rachilders said:


> Have you checked into a Bersa Ultra Compact 9? The UC-9/40/45 pistols are one of the best kept secrets around and sell for $350-$400. Actually, you won't regret it if you look at any of the Bersa pistols! Unlike the Bersa 380's that are essentially PPK clones, the UC's are mods of the Walther P-88 which is a VERY well regarded pistol. :smt023


dittoes on the Bersa Thunder UC9... very well made, not luxurious but shoots straight and doesn't screw up on a variety of ammo I've run thru mine.. also, it's VERY ambidextrous... slide release, safety are on left and right.. only mag release is left side only... and Bersa has the decocker safety, so if you rack one you don't have to go thru the 'slow hammer thumb' routine or rack out and drop the mag... just lift the safety and the hammer drops harmlessly... you can carry with a round chambered and on safe with hammer down, if you choose.. it's drop proof and the safety is big and clicks firm so no accidental wandering down into the fire position...

Got mine for $350 plus tax. a thousand rounds thru it so far, if not more, with lots of different ammo, and no failures.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> I like the Ruger SR-9......I bet you would too.
> 
> Accurate
> Reliable every time you pull the trigger
> ...


That would have been my personal choice if not for the problems that they have been running into.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Taurus 24/7 OSS... $499 and it came with a range bag, hard case, kidex holster and twin mag holder.

Check out my pics..... (yes I know I've posted these already)


















Shoulders are mislabeled, they're backwards.


----------

